
AMD Ryzen Users Reap Huge Performance Benefits with ROTR and ZBrush Updates - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-users-reap-huge-performance-benefits-with-rotr-and-zbrush-updates
======
theandrewbailey
> In this base, Light Placement performance has been improved by 204,772
> percent according to AMD, falling from 22.5 seconds down to an astonishing
> 11 milliseconds.

That seems to be more than an optimization for a specific CPU. Sounds like
someone refactored an infinite loop away.

